# New Platinum Track 28 SHO recieved...



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I recieved in mostly good order a new Areins Platinum Track SHO on Friday. I feel that this mid-grade blower will suit my needs for a driveway that is only about 120 feet long with a slight incline at the roadway apron. 

I purchased it from SnowBlowerDirect- The customer concern and service is excellent! There was a possible SNAFU with respect to delivery date as to when I could accept it, but between SBD and Old Dominion trucking, representatives from both firms were already on a conference call when they dialed me to essentially ask "how and what can we do to make your delivery as convenient and hassle free as possible?" Kudos to SnowBlowerDirect and Old Dominion!

There was a certain amount of assembly required. The complete chute assembly was not installed, the handlebars were folded down for saving crate space and cable connections needed connection and/ or adjustment. My only slightly negative comment would be that I wish there were some instructions or procedures for properly assembling the items. I understand that SBD being a direct shipper is perhaps assuming that authorized technicians will be doing the assembly instead of homeowners. I am mechanically inclined being a former dealership technician, but are some of the procedures that I attempted correct? For example: Does the hexagonal rod for the chute rotation have the cotter pin at the correct end- should it be at the foe or aft location? Is the cable routing for it in the intended location. Everything works that way that I put it together but is it correct? I will follow up to inquire if there is any available literature on this.

A bracket that supports one of the cables under the control dashboard was bent severely. I am assuming that it was during assembly at the factory because inspection of the shipping box did not indicate a visible wound. When I folded the semi-assembled handle bars into the upright position the bent bracket caught hold of the thin coated wires that connects to the auger engagement lever. I did not realize this and scrapped off the protective coating. If the bracket was not bent it would not have captured the wire in the wrong spot. I am not too happy that the metal inside is now exposed to the elements. I realize I should check and inspect, but the bent bracket is an almost obvious factory defect that contributed to the concern. 

This is the first track snowblower I have owned. One disappointment that I should have better researched: - It is not easy to push in and out of the garage without the motor running and in the desired gear. With engine shut down one cannot push or pull it. I like to shutdown the engine and pull it back into the garage to minimize exhaust fumes inside. 

In terms of quality, the controls for the auger rotation at the dashboard seems a little "under-engineered." It feels quite feeble and wimpy. It feels as if there is an awful lot of "play" in its throw action side-to-side. Other than that, it seems to be of equal to or better than previous Troys and current Craftsman that I own

I believe this machine will suit my needs and am looking forward to a reply to tell of how wonderful it clears snow once I get some.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks a LOT for this thread/post - it will be a HUGE help to me in a few weeks when I get mine. 

I know what you're saying about the maneuverability with the tracks. It's definitely a "con" of a tracked unit.

I'm surprised that no setup documentation came with it - you'd think that'd be standard but I guess it must be a cost-cutting measure and they only pack them in certain ones. I wonder if Ariens would send me one ahead of time so I had the opportunity to look it over beforehand. It'd be to their advantage almost as much as mine, I'd think.

I'll be keeping a very close eye on this thread so anything else you can post is greatly appreciated.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Paulie- If I recall, weren't you also purchasing from SBD? I was poking around their website a little more. For my model there is a "specs" tab on the website, within it there is a PDF pictorial of instructions. I will print out a colour copy at my office and compare if I did the assembly reasonably close to what is intended. There is also an Owners manual PDF there as well. My shipment had a paperback copy of the manual bit not instructions. 

Did you read my tip on the other thread? It is in relation to the cables under the control dashboard: Make sure you look under the control dashboard as you raise the folded handle bars into the upright position so that you do not snag anything!


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> Paulie- If I recall, weren't you also purchasing from SBD?


That is my plan at this point - and looking at the same exact model as you, as well. I do have a local dealer that has that model, in stock, on the floor - if they can match the price, I'll get it from them but I don't think they'll be able to, unfortunately :sad2: . As it stands right now, I can save myself exactly $199.41 by going through SBD and using their e-check option which is an additional 2% off, on top of our 7.5% sales tax rate.



d3500ram said:


> Did you read my tip on the other thread? It is in relation to the cables under the control dashboard: Make sure you look under the control dashboard as you raise the folded handle bars into the upright position so that you do not snag anything!


I did - thank you for the heads-up.

I just checked SBD (I've got a full cart there just waiting for me to hit the 'Checkout" button) and looked at that documentation. The one titled "Install Drawing" is the one I had in mind!

If you come across any other information, please post it! Thanks again!!


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

I do not have a local dealer, hence the SBD transaction and I too paid by e-check for the 2%... I did not have to pay the sales tax so it was a decent deal for me. I started it up today and "drove" it around the areas that I will be clearing. The ability to raise the auger housing is a big advantage for the non-paved areas I need to keep clean. Speeds are decent. I always needed to go slow for the dump inches that I can sometimes get so I am fine with the good walking paced even in 6th position. 

Turning the machine I anticipate (hope) will be easier by pivoting on a snow covered surface... I was doing it today on gravel and it took some effort. Will keep you posted when I use it. Not sure when that will be as I will still be using my existing Crafts till it gives out.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I do have a concern about the Auto-Turn feature but from what I've been able to tell, wheeled machines may be a bit more prone to "tipping" towards one direction or the other because of the (lack of) weight distribution, thereby "fooling" the snowblower into turning. I'm hoping the tracks will help to stabilize it somewhat. Besides, my driveway is quite flat but with all the loose stone/gravel, I may get a small divot in a spot that wasn't there the day before. Again, I'm hoping the tracks will minimize the issue. Ruts in the snow left by tires may be a different story but I'm hoping to get the driveway cleared out before too many of those arise.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram:

Are there extra shear bolts stored onboard the machine? I seem to recall seeing somewhere that there are two of them kept somewhere on the top of the unit like close to the chute or maybe on the top of the engine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you - I remember they were in a somewhat obscure location.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Mine were attached to a make-shift bracket fastened with zip-tie to the tube steel upright that holds the chute gear assembly:


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I have been looking at the Ariens like you purchased and the Honda HSS928ACTD,.I know there is quite a price difference ,With all the research I have done it as been a toss up.Leaning more towards the Honda since the reviews say it isn't that bad to move around with motor of and even easier with the motor running.
Good luck lets us know how great it is.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

missileman said:


> I have been looking at the Ariens like you purchased and the Honda HSS928ACTD,.I know there is quite a price difference ,With all the research I have done it as been a toss up.Leaning more towards the Honda since the reviews say it isn't that bad to move around with motor of and even easier with the motor running. Good luck lets us know how great it is.Hopefully before I purchase the Honda.


For what my opinion is worth, I looked at the Honda's as well but they were just out of my price range as I've got to buy a darned dishwasher too - I thought I married one, but I was quickly told otherwise...

The HSS928ACTD is roughly one-third more than the 921052. If the features it offers is worth one-third more to you (and you don't need a dishwasher) then there you go.

How you gauge what those features are financially worth to different individuals is a very good question, however.

Either machine is a solid buy.

Keep us updated on your decision!


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> Mine were attached to a make-shift bracket fastened with zip-tie to the tube steel upright that holds the chute gear assembly:


I see them now. Thank you! Here they are in a highlighted circle.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I am lucky I don't need a Dishwasher.Best of luck with your snowblower,it might out last your dishwasher,mechanical one or the female one. LOL I like your Bumble Bee Avatar.I have the Bumble Bee 2010 RS/SS.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

There ya go!


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

missileman said:


> I am lucky I don't need a Dishwasher.Best of luck with your snowblower,it might out last your dishwasher,mechanical one or the female one. LOL I like your Bumble Bee Avatar.I have the Bumble Bee 2010 RS/SS.



My "dishwasher" wasn't too pleased with the SS when I bought it - I had to buy her a new pool to get the "ringing" out of my ears...


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

missileman said:


> I have been looking at the Ariens like you purchased and the Honda HSS928ACTD,.I know there is quite a price difference ,With all the research I have done it as been a toss up.Leaning more towards the Honda since the reviews say it isn't that bad to move around with motor of and even easier with the motor running.
> Good luck lets us know how great it is.





Paulie139 said:


> For what my opinion is worth, I looked at the Honda's as well but they were just out of my price range ...~snip~
> 
> The HSS928ACTD is roughly one-third more than the 921052. If the features it offers is worth one-third more to you ~snip~
> 
> ...



Like both of you, I too considered a Honda as I upped my budget significantly from my original consideration of a Try. For my needs I could not justify the extra grand for Honda. My only complaint thus far not having used the Ariens is the really cheesy feeling of the auger rotation assembly. It just "feels" weak.

On another note, i was at my local Lowe's the other day and just perused the blowers. There was a track Troy on disply and it looked remarkably similar to the Ariens. The auger lift mechanism was different and not as handy because it was side-located, one would have to stop motion to readjust and the auger rotation was via electric moter. It had a small engine but was about $900 less than the Areins. Had I seen this, I might have considered it closer.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> There was a track Troy on disply and it looked remarkably similar to the Ariens. The auger lift mechanism was different and not as handy because it was side-located, one would have to stop motion to readjust and the auger rotation was via electric moter. It had a small engine but was about $900 less than the Areins. Had I seen this, I might have considered it closer.


If it was the StormTracker 2690, that was my first choice! Until I really started doing my homework and research. And believe me, I did a LOT of it


IMMO, I'm 100% convinced that we both made the better decision going with the 921052. Better gearbox, dual-belt auger system, thicker gauge steel, bigger engine, more convenient auger housing adjustment & a bigger impeller.


We may have spent more up front, but that will pay off over time, I'm sure.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

So tell me me would you purchase the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO before the Honda due to price difference and thought of the electric motor chute failing on you in a blizzard. 



d3500ram said:


> Like both of you, I too considered a Honda as I upped my budget significantly from my original consideration of a Try. For my needs I could not justify the extra grand for Honda. My only complaint thus far not having used the Ariens is the really cheesy feeling of the auger rotation assembly. It just "feels" weak.
> 
> On another note, i was at my local Lowe's the other day and just perused the blowers. There was a track Troy on disply and it looked remarkably similar to the Ariens. The auger lift mechanism was different and not as handy because it was side-located, one would have to stop motion to readjust and the auger rotation was via electric moter. It had a small engine but was about $900 less than the Areins. Had I seen this, I might have considered it closer.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, the primary deciding factor between Honda and Ariens was price. The reference to the electronic chute adjustment was primarily directed towards the Troy that I saw at Lowe's... it also had some type of hand crank override on it should the e-adjust get wonky- I have a co-worker who owns a Troy with the electronic chute adjustment, he has no issues whatsoever on this particular feature in the 3 years he has owned it.. I would expect that the Honda would have price reflected better quality on that electronic feature. 

To me simpler is better in my philosophy which is a big reason why I also chose the Areins over the Honda, I which the simpler mechanical chute adjustment was not so wimpy.


----------

